# Light Painting?



## newb (Dec 4, 2009)

So, I really like the light painting photos I've seen, and decided to try it myself. I used a small flash light and a plain white sheet for my first attempt, which was just a quick test. My biggest problem was with my light source. The edges of the light lines didn't come out sharp at all. So, my question is, what are some light sources that will yield good results, with sharp edges on the lines?


----------



## TJ K (Dec 4, 2009)

Get some LED lights in different colors. Set the camera on manual focus and focus in the area that you will be when you start painting. Good luck
tj


----------



## newb (Dec 8, 2009)

Sweet, thanks for the tip. Any suggestions on a source for LED's?


----------



## Hooker771 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have found that your aperture plays a big part as well.  If its too light you can add a lot to it in your PP.  Saturation and Contrast go a long way here.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2009)

Try modifying your flashlight.  For example, make a snoot out of paper or something.  That might give you a 'tighter' light that isn't so fuzzy at the edges.


----------



## pharmakon (Dec 9, 2009)

I've heard that LED Keychain lights work.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 9, 2009)

I just bought my son a couple of small Star Wars style light sabres, which run off of three A-76 batteries, and have a series of small LED's inside--I did a few quick snaps, and they work great. They have seven different light patterns--solid glowing, and various types of flashing. And as he says, "plus OFF--so they have EIGHT settings!" I bought them for $2.98 each, a blue and an orange. Both show up great,and make a good exposure at ISO 400 at f/6.7.


----------



## pharmakon (Dec 9, 2009)

FYI  if you're looking for something super cheap to get started I picked up 2 led keychain lights at Walgreens today for 99 cents each (green and blue - there was also a red one but the battery was dead from being left on in the store) . I'll try them out tonight and let you know how they worked out.


----------



## indeedies (Dec 9, 2009)

pharmakon said:


> FYI if you're looking for something super cheap to get started I picked up 2 led keychain lights at Walgreens today for 99 cents each (green and blue - there was also a red one but the battery was dead from being left on in the store) . I'll try them out tonight and let you know how they worked out.


 
I was thinking about getting the same thing.  If you get anything good will you post up some pics too?


----------



## McNugget801 (Dec 9, 2009)

This set is a must have for painting - V24 Light Stick Party Set :: Crazy Deals :: Discount LED Lights & Knives

Here they are in action - The orb is a hula hoop with LED Christmas nights ($2.50)











Sparklers





LED dog light on string 
Mesa Arch 





Under Delicate 






and dont forget steel wool


----------



## marcgalera (Dec 9, 2009)

My cousin emailed me with this picture and I don't know how they do it. By that i mean, how do they get the light writing but have focused subjects.
would there be a person actually light drawing and the subjects stay put?


----------



## Inst!nct (Dec 9, 2009)

nah marcelaga, that photo is clearly photoshoped


----------



## newb (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for allthe great tips everyone!

Mcnug, how long was was the shutter on the pic withthe word "light" in the middle? Id like to achieve similar results with my attempts.


----------



## pharmakon (Dec 10, 2009)

OK so clearly not as advanced as McNugget801's stuff, but here are a couple from the cheapo keychains that I got yesterday. They work for writing, but I really want to find some wands/lightsticks or other lit objects because that just looks awesome.

Both pics at ISO 100 for 30 seconds
This one F/8





This one f/22





The only room dark enough was the closet...  so I decided to feature the wrinkle release :lmao:

It seems that the brightness is affected by whether the beam is pointed directly at the camera or not. With some planning this could be used in a more creative way I bet.


----------



## McNugget801 (Dec 10, 2009)

newb said:


> Mcnug, how long was was the shutter on the pic withthe word "light" in the middle? Id like to achieve similar results with my attempts.



*Exposure:* *47* *Aperture:* *f/2.8* *Focal Length:* *11 mm* *ISO Speed:* 						100


----------



## newb (Dec 10, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the pics pharmakon.

Thanks for the info McNug.


----------



## Enigmatic_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Newb, you need LEDs.

Here are some interesting shots:

The Drain Mutant on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Group Shot B on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## newb (Feb 7, 2010)

Enigmatic_1 said:


> Newb, you need LEDs.
> 
> Here are some interesting shots:
> 
> ...


 
Wow, those are cool.

Ya I got some LED's since my last post in this thread, but now I need to get better at keeping "ghosts" outa my shots.


----------



## DarkTide (Jun 22, 2011)

look up streamlight poly stylus for a LED pen light thats what I use i got mine with a white, red, green, and blue bulb. For a nice fine line. If you want a nice saber i custom built them with cold cathodes you would run in a computer. Basically they draw about 500mA at 12v. So there is any number of ways you can find on forums but what i did was stuck them in an acrylic tube and buffed the outside. without buffing you will notice glare from the light the buffing give it a more clean look. I used a rechargeable 12V cctv battery i got on ebay for $8 CDN. I have also seen people use a "AA" battery pack takes about 8 in series to run it. Your call. also putting a white ping pong ball in front of any light gives you the effect of a playstation move controller for a more bold light. Hope this helps


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 23, 2011)

I used a tungsten bulb style tiny key chain MagLite for my first ever try and at flashlight painting. Don't know how to stop the light leak behind Barbie, but I guess I could've photochopped it out.


----------

